# Font Buchstaben Bilder



## blue alien (17. April 2005)

ich weiß net wie man die nennt desswegen der Titel...

ich hab schon auf seiten gesehen wie sie texte durch eigene fonts gemacht haben aber nicht als bilder wo der gesamte text drin is sondern wo jeder buchstabe ein eigenes bild hat... also z.b. "Hallo" wird durch php dann ersetzt durch <img src=H.gif><img src=a.gif> usw...

ich bin jetzt einige Tutorial Sammel Seiten durchgegangen aber ich find nix... das problem was ich daran sehe das die Font ja unterschriedlich breit sind also die buchstaben und der abstand muss ja stimmen...

hat jemand schonmal sowas gemacht? hat link oder sonstige ideen wie man sowas machen könnte? ich dachte an ne action...


----------



## extracuriosity (17. April 2005)

Da bist du wohl im falschen Forum gelandet. Es sei denn, es geht dir um die Erstellung der Bilder an sich.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (17. April 2005)

Jetzt verstehe ich dein Problem nicht ganz wie der Quelltext schon sagt sind die Buchstaben nicht als font abgelegt sondern da wurde wohl jeder Buchstaben mit einem Grafikprogramm erstellt und per HTML als Grafik eingebunden. 

Hoffe ich habe die Frage richtig verstanden !


----------



## blue alien (17. April 2005)

*gg* sry das meine frage nicht eindeutig war...

das jeder buchstabe einzelnt ine ine grafik gemacht worden ist weiß ich...

ich will wissen wie man das macht... kennt jemand ein programm dafür oder ein tutorial oder sonst irgendwas...

das problem is der abstand und das zentrieren... nicht hoch und runter sondern links und rechts un wie wieviel leerraum zwischen dem buchstaben un dem rand des bildes... da ja jeder buchstabe eine andere breite hat... damit wenn man sie zusammen setzt nicht zu weit auseinander sind...


----------



## Fiene (17. April 2005)

Ah,
 ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst. Du erstellst in Photoshop den Text als Bild, dann setzt du zwischen die eizelnen Zeichen Hilfslinien, anschließend zu Image Ready wechseln( gehört zu Photoshop), falls du damit arbeitest, und dann Slices entlang der Hilfslinien erstellen und fertig sind die Bildchen mit den Abständen. Nur noch als optimierte Version speichern.
 Gruß Fiene


----------

